# witch one



## jason longboard (Dec 11, 2007)

ok,shes got 2 4 inch guys,by the time they are outside all the time i will have some fencing up just for the one.Witch is easier,male or female,as far as digging too much,trying to leave,and so on?For now if i get one it will have an indoor pen and get to go in temp outdoor pen when im around the house for a while for sun rays.


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Jason,
I am not sure there is a good or bad about male or female. I think it is the individual tort and whether they did or not. Right now they should be in hibernation. If not hibernating then an indoor pen is needed. But with UVB and heat lights. If I remember you are in California and I am also and right now it is too cold to put them out. If you get them Now I highly recommend teh UVB and heat lamp (Mercury Vapor Bulb) and perhaps a night temp heat lamp if your house is cold and drafty like mine is. (It can get into the 50s at night).


----------



## jason longboard (Dec 12, 2007)

Crazy1 said:


> Jason,
> I am not sure there is a good or bad about male or female. I think it is the individual tort and whether they did or not. Right now they should be in hibernation. If not hibernating then an indoor pen is needed. But with UVB and heat lights. If I remember you are in California and I am also and right now it is too cold to put them out. If you get them Now I highly recommend teh UVB and heat lamp (Mercury Vapor Bulb) and perhaps a night temp heat lamp if your house is cold and drafty like mine is. (It can get into the 50s at night).


they are not hibernating,they are like a year old,so the night temp drop is bad enough indoors if heated good in the day?


----------



## Cam (Dec 12, 2007)

How much do you need to worry about egg binding with females...even if no male is around?


----------



## jason longboard (Dec 12, 2007)

Cam said:


> How much do you need to worry about egg binding with females...even if no male is around?


yeah whats up with that


----------

